# CBE Vertex 3d Rapid Travel



## Burkett70 (Dec 23, 2014)

Got one of these on its way. To those of you that have used this sight, what do you think?


Thanks


----------



## silentdc4 (Dec 22, 2015)

love mine


----------



## Junior Powers (Dec 22, 2009)

none better, and i also have axcel acheive and surely icon. the vertex rapid travel is hands down the best i have!


----------



## Tincup61 (Oct 9, 2012)

Love mine. My buddy had axcels on both his 3D bows. Replaced both with vertex's after shooting mine.


----------



## catcherarcher (Sep 23, 2014)

Mine was great...until I tried to shoot a fixed distance with it. After about 10 shots it would slide down about a yd and I would start hitting high. Replaced it with an Axcel Achieve CXL and won't be changing anytime soon. In fact I'm picking up another Axcel at the Classic.


----------



## dajogejr (Dec 20, 2012)

Great site for 3d with the rapid travel. Well built and quick detach scope mount is nice.


----------



## jmclfrsh (Dec 23, 2014)

I have a Vertex 3D rapid-travel on one bow and love it. I like it vs. the click version.

I lock mine down each shot after setting the yardage and do not have any issues with it while shooting 3D.

I also have an Axcel Achieve 9" carbon-bar CXL sight on my Hoyt HyperEdge and it is a good sight, too. 

I like the lightness of the Axcel, but the Vertex metal sight tapes are great and easier to read than the Axcel tapes, and I even have a magnifier on the Axcel. 

The Vertex is a really sturdy sight, too. Built tough, that's for sure.


----------



## IBOWC05 (Feb 3, 2010)

The only thing I don't like about it is that CBE doesn't have a sight tape magnifier for it yet.


----------



## iammarty (Dec 29, 2010)

What I don't get is why you have to choose either clicks or rapid travel when so many other sights can give you both in the same unit.


----------



## NYS REP (Dec 21, 2003)

I have the click Vertex and the windage knob rattles. After this season going to see about some thin fiber washers to eliminate the vibration.


----------



## Burkett70 (Dec 23, 2014)

Thanks great feedback.


----------



## Burkett70 (Dec 23, 2014)

Yeah that would make the decision on which to buy far easier.


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Mine works great! Not a single problem and it works great for field as well and your fingers don't get torn up by that tiny Achieve knob!


----------



## Spikeh (Jan 6, 2014)

Good info. Should help me decide too.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Awesome, I love mine and if you have any questions just pm me.


----------

